# Rosefahrer (Uncle Jimbo) Großraum Mannheim/ Darmstadt gesucht!!



## Dom85 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike und bin zudem relativ neu im Fully/ Enduro Sektor.

Hatte die ganze Zeit mit einem All-Mountain geliebäugelt und bin dann eher in Richtung Enduro abgedriftet.  
Dabei habe ich mich in das Canyon Strive "verliebt", was jedoch unverschämte Lieferzeiten hat, weswegen ich es wahrscheinlich doch nicht nehme. 
Bin dann in den letzten Tagen auf das Uncle Jimbo 4 von Rose aufmerksam geworden und muss sagen das ich es echt super finde. Zudem hat Rose es gerade reduziert .

Meine Frage an das Forum ist jetzt, ob jemand aus dem Raum Erbach/ Darmstadt/ Heidelberg/ Mannheim ein Unlce Jimbo hat, welches ich mal in Hardware anschauen und ne Runde um den Block drehen könnte, da mir der Weg zu Rose zu weit ist. Rahmengröße S bzw. M.

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten

Greetz


----------



## Koerk (26. Oktober 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/rose-bikes-testen

Könnte dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
ich hab zwar kein Uncle, dafür ein BC 6 SL mit Hammerschmidt in Grösse L.
Die Tröte steht in Heidelberg, darfst gerne mal ne Runde drehen...
Ich wollte nämlich auch erst ein Uncle, bin dann aber 3 mal bei Rose zur Probefahrt gewesen: Als ich dann auf dem BC sass, war alles zu spät!


----------



## Dom85 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

zunächst danke für den Link. Is ein echt nettes Angebot und ich werds mir mal überlegen.

Ebenfalls danke für das Angebot mit dem fahren. Ich kuck mal ob sich noch mehre melden, geb Dir dann nochmal bescheid ob und wann ich vorbei kommen würde.

Grüße


----------



## moustache (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

bin aus Mannheim und interessiere mich auch für das Uncle Jimbo. Übernächstes WE kommt mein Rose Test-Jimbo (leider nur 2008). Bin sehr gespannt!

Grüße


----------



## Dom85 (27. Oktober 2011)

moustache schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin aus Mannheim und interessiere mich auch für das Uncle Jimbo. Übernächstes WE kommt mein Rose Test-Jimbo (leider nur 2008). Bin sehr gespannt!
> 
> Grüße



Ist ja super!

Welche Größe hast du geordert (da ich mir unsicher bin ob ich S oder M nehmen soll) und könnte ich dann mal bei dir vorbeikommen um mal draufzusteigen?
Mir gehts halt hauptsächlich darum, welche Größe mir passt.

Grüße


----------



## Guent (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn´s Dir nur um die Rahmengrösse geht:
Ich bin 1,92m und hab bei ner 94er Schrittlänge Rahmengrösse L.

Also für grosse Jungs...


----------



## moustache (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich bin 1,98m groß, habe die Rahmengröße XL bestellt. Damit hat sich das Probesitzen wohl erübrigt .


----------

